# My Closet Grow



## bigweedo (Feb 21, 2007)

What's up everyone,
So my 9 plants are 35 days old today. I am using 2 4 foot shop lights with 4 40 watt flours. They are in fox farm soil and love it. My tallest plant is around 10 inches and the widest is around 13 inches. Since I am growing them in my closet (about a 3x5 area) what type of grow technique should I follow. I was thinking of just growing them normally....topping or sea of green. I can't really decide!
What do you guys think?:headbang2:


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey big weedo 

 Nice plants they look alot better than what mine are at the moment. keep it up


----------



## theyorker (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Big.  Your plants are looking good.  I'm growing 12 of them and they are 30 days old today.  Your plants look nice and strong.  How are you planning on flowering them?


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. I want to use an hps! But what about the heat issues? Should I use a 250 or a 400?? Would you guys start topping right now or just get some mothers and have a nice little sog?? I def. don't know what options to choose.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 22, 2007)

Dude, that's the beauty of doing it yourself...you get too make the calls.  You know the options.  Personally, I'm going to flower 6 as soon as possible and veg the other 6 while the first 6 are flowering.  I've already started LST on the 6 that are going to veg a while.  I have a grow journal going if you want to check it out.  I'm using all flourescents.  Later.


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I just want to yield as much as possible without effecting the potency of the bud! :guitar:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2007)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply. I just want to yield as much as possible without effecting the potency of the bud! :guitar:


*Whats going on BW. May i say the young ladies are looking great. As long as you have the right venilation you could go with a 400 watt hps easy. I myself would go with LST. You can keep your plants small and make them nice and bushy.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice big!!!


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 22, 2007)

So my biggest plant def. has some white fuzz hairs coming out the top of the growth. Does this mean i have a hermie or just a plant showing it is female already?:afroweed:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 22, 2007)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> So my biggest plant def. has some white fuzz hairs coming out the top of the growth. Does this mean i have a hermie or just a plant showing it is female already?:afroweed:


i would say that its showing u its a female do u have any pics of that?


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Sorry it has taken me so long to repost some stuff, i've been pretty busy! So my plants are 45 days old and are looking healthy. Most plants are between 8-10 inches with the tallest being exactly at a foot. When should I start putting these plants under 12/12? Should I use a 250 watt hps or 400??:ccc: 
P.S. I posted a pic of what seems to be my first female, and pics of a couple of the other plants.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 25, 2007)

nice lookin plants man


----------



## theyorker (Feb 25, 2007)

Showing sex is an indication of maturity.  You could probably go to 12/12 anytime now.


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 26, 2007)

Shouldn't I start to flower at about 18 inches if i want the plants to be 3 feet? Maybe i should do sog and have 4 plants per square foot? I have 8 square feet in the closet.eace:


----------



## Greenfinger (Feb 26, 2007)

They looking sweet there big'...nice close internode... 
looking at the space you got i would use a 250w hps on 12/12 for the 
first stage of flowering and for the final 3 weeks 400w hps ,but you 
must be extracting the hot air out as heat in that amount of space will 
be a real headach  Good luck..


----------



## theyorker (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Weedo.  How big is the container they are in?  Generally each gallon will be one foot for a mature plant, subject to variations in species, topping, LST, etc.  I've read that plants can as much as triple in size from veg to harvest, so be careful they don't get to big for your closet.  There is a guy that is out of room and having to rig all sorts of ways to get more room for his plants so he don't burn em.   Your plants look great buddy.  Later.


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 26, 2007)

Im trying to get as much bud as possible, so i am thinking about doing a sog...what do you guys think? Would you do it with a 250 or 400? Also, with the heat issue....the door is open quite a bit, atleast 4 hours a day. I also have a 50 crm restroom fan. Would that be enough to get some ventilation in there? :tokie:​


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 27, 2007)

Can anyone help me?:guitar:


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 27, 2007)

Im using a 400 hps i would recommend the 400 and what kind is it hps or mh? you want as much lumens as possible.. i would assume lol im a sorta first time grower.. 

as for the fan ( is it the intake - fresh air goin in to the grow room? that might be enuff... i dont have an intake on mine. my exuast fan that takes the hot air out sucks in fresh air from a hole at the lower end of the wall, and the exuast fan is at the top hence hot air rises..and i have no problems with a 400 hps temps are great


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 27, 2007)

and your closet is 3 x 5 x ? whats the height


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 27, 2007)

The height is 5 feet until a shelf, then it goes up to 8 feet. The shelf is at 5 feet and is runs the whole way of the closet and is about 2 feet wide.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 27, 2007)

is it possible to remove the shelf?

or are you planning on keeping em short ( really short) and a 400 hps  needs to be about 18 - 30 inches away from the plants.. so you might want to remove it??


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 27, 2007)

and you definitely need a fan to take the air out of the closet to keep the heat down. and a fan for the fresh air intake? is your closet near a window?


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 27, 2007)

I could possibly take the shelf out, but that is what's making me think i should do a sog. Would i yield more? And on the other side of room is the window. I am still confused, So i need a fan sucking air from the outside into the closet and another fan sucking air out of the closet ?:guitar:


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 27, 2007)

this is what you would want to do sort of... lol and as for sog im not to sure about that as for ive never grew that way b4 sorry... 

View attachment air setup.bmp


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 27, 2007)

is the smell a problem ( parents) or nething like that?


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 27, 2007)

Smell isn't really an issue at the moment. No parents are involved. So do i need two fans?


----------



## Greenfinger (Feb 27, 2007)

hi fokes here's my 2 pennies worth... 

SOG is best done via clones , knowing that the mother is of good genitics.
there for you know the out come of the finished plant.....  

Again me is new here so  some might say otherewise  

here's a pic to help  

View attachment File0008.bmp


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 27, 2007)

see if you had a window next to the closet then you would build a box to fit perfectly around the window.. that box will have a seperator in the middle about where the middle of the window would be. then open the top window a couple inches and the bottom window a couple inches

that box is the one on the right of the paint job and the window is the one on the left..

and you would use that ducting that you use for your dryer ( that plastic ducting)


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 27, 2007)

ok if smell isnt a problem.. then you could do with one fan as your EXAUST fan cuz u need to keep the temp down in the closet. one fan cuz you pry open your closet door often at least a few times a day?

and ok lost my thought brb,


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 27, 2007)

you might be able to get away with not listening to me... lol if you did leave your shelf then sog isnt to bad of an idea... but then you might want to go 250 instead of 400.. cuz with the 400 you would need to take the shelf out to be able to raise it so the plants dont burn.. as for the 250 it might not burn in such a small area...

sorry for the confusion..


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 27, 2007)

I am scared to do the sog because this is from bagseed and i don't really know about the genetics. What would yield more...Growing some nice big plants or sog?eace:


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 27, 2007)

ahh yea thats a good thing to know 

yea i think maybe in soil would be better  although i am doin good bagseed to and im goin hydro a customized ebb and flow...


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 27, 2007)

So my buddy gave me his 400 watt ballast. Should i start vegging with the hps or should i go out and buy a MH? information asap would be appreciated!:guitar:


----------



## theyorker (Feb 27, 2007)

Use HPS.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 27, 2007)

I would use hps cuz u can use it for veggin flowering and clones.. but i believe metal halide is mostly used for veggin..

no need to spend more money on  a other light..


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys!! Where would be the best spot to pick up an hps bulb? Home depot...lowes...walmart? Or should I do it on the internet?:headbang:


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 28, 2007)

the internet would pry be your best bet

actually ebay is where i got mine there cheap easy to find... search 400 hps and you should get sumthing. i spent bout 19 bucks and few bucks for shipping not to bad..


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 28, 2007)

yea ebay does have those prices! can anyone think of somewhere to go that's cheap?


----------



## moneyme (Feb 28, 2007)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> Sorry it has taken me so long to repost some stuff, i've been pretty busy! So my plants are 45 days old and are looking healthy. Most plants are between 8-10 inches with the tallest being exactly at a foot. When should I start putting these plants under 12/12? Should I use a 250 watt hps or 400??:ccc:
> P.S. I posted a pic of what seems to be my first female, and pics of a couple of the other plants.


 
Hey nice looking plants. If you're referring to the green thorns coming from the stem that has you wondering if it's a female, both male and females have them. At least the strain I'm growing they do. I had one male and one female and they both had them. They won't start to show their gender until after you switch the light cycle. Good luck with your grow!


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 28, 2007)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> yea ebay does have those prices! can anyone think of somewhere to go that's cheap?


 
you wanna go to a store and buy them instead of the internet.. maybe lowes or home depot.. or search on the internet for "hydroponics store" nearest you.. and just go there,, but there a bit more expensive.. (not lowes or home depot) just referring to the grow stores (garden stores)


----------



## bigweedo (Feb 28, 2007)

So I went to Homedepot and bought a 400 watt bulb for 24 bucks! It is a phillips. So when should I switch my plants to 12/12? They are roughly a 12 inches a piece. :tokie:


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 28, 2007)

sweet not to bad almost bout the same as what i got.. kewl 

 make sure u clean the oil and or finger prints OFF the bulb, you NEVER want to touch the bulb use a clean rag to put the bulb in, and after u screw it in wipe it again..

otherwise ull have ur bulb blow up and then ur screwed..  lol 

and it depends when to go 12/12 on how much room u have

if the ceiling is 8ft id wait til they got bout 2ft 

cuz they almost double in size during flowering, so if you start flowering at 2ft u might get a finish result of 4ft .. hope that helps 

good luck


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2007)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> So I went to Homedepot and bought a 400 watt bulb for 24 bucks! It is a phillips. So when should I switch my plants to 12/12? They are roughly a 12 inches a piece. :tokie:


..make certain that the "bulb and the ballast _match_"...MH/MH or HPS/HPS.
Flowering prior to 'sexual maturity', (preflowers or alternating nodes) will reduce the yield and potency.


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 1, 2007)

So Here is a little update for you guys.  These plants are 7 weeks old today (somewhere around there.) They are starting to get some nice alternating nodes and are starting to bush out. Any suggestions would be nice!:batman: 

I also added a pic of the nutrient schedule that my friend helped me out with. Anyone else ever used b'cuzz stuff?

Also, when do you guys think i should switch them to 12/12?? They range from 8-14 inches tall


----------



## Hugh (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm kinda in the same boat you are. 2x5x8 closet. I want to be scrog'ing for my second flowering cycle.


 A basic outline I'm planning on is: build a second chamber for vegging. Clone, flower (a plain old natural grow) and sex my seed plants. Weed out the males and sog or scrog my second flowering cycle with the clones who I know will be female who'll have two months of veg time.


  For flowering...
  600W hps with an air cooled reflector
  6&#8221; inline fan (250 CFM) with 25&#8221; of duct (under 100 CDN) venting to an attic or window or carbon filter


  Build a vegging chamber
  3W x 4.5L x 4H.(cardboard or 2x2s and drywall or whatever) and move my floros into the vegging chamber.
A regular fan,an intake and exhaust hole


 If so, you'll hopefully begin flowering in two weeks or less. Please keep in mind, it's my first grow and I may or may not know what I'm talking about.


----------



## ChiTOWNSTUd (Mar 2, 2007)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> Hey Guys,
> Sorry it has taken me so long to repost some stuff, i've been pretty busy! So my plants are 45 days old and are looking healthy. Most plants are between 8-10 inches with the tallest being exactly at a foot. When should I start putting these plants under 12/12? Should I use a 250 watt hps or 400??:ccc:
> P.S. I posted a pic of what seems to be my first female, and pics of a couple of the other plants.


 



what kind of nugz are those babies??? early misty or something....because honestly ......45 days and they are that big....you should probably crop them to keeop them LOw,and start flowering soon....SOG....is like 2/2 month process.. but i was gonna go 10 weeks veg instead of 8...i was planning a SOG...but decided to go biggie Sized....haha ...walk in CLoset.....5x 5x about 3 or 4 feet.....2 gallon...they are only about 30 -32 days avg.some sprouted later...i have 27,2 are having serious health problems


----------



## ChiTOWNSTUd (Mar 2, 2007)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> So Here is a little update for you guys. These plants are 7 weeks old today (somewhere around there.) They are starting to get some nice alternating nodes and are starting to bush out. Any suggestions would be nice!:batman:
> 
> I also added a pic of the nutrient schedule that my friend helped me out with. Anyone else ever used b'cuzz stuff?
> 
> Also, when do you guys think i should switch them to 12/12?? They range from 8-14 inches tall


 

GOOD LORD MAN>>>take sum regular life size pics..not the ZOOM one million kind! BACK UP,,,,HOW BIG ARE THOSE POTS,,,,,THEY LOOK LIKE A GOLLON ONLY OR A FEW QUARTS....THAT IS A VERY FAT MIDDLE STALK,YOU BETTER START FLOWERING WHEN U SEE THIS IF U HAVENT.THAT ONE PLANT LOOKS MALE...CUZ THE FLOWERS....PICK THEM OFF,ALL OF THEM.KEEP AN EYE OUT DAILY,,MORE THAN ONCE.


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 2, 2007)

Just to let you know man...that isn't zoomed in at all. And i told you the size of the plants  Haha. Sorry i **** with the camera skills. But yea they are getting large, you guys think i should switch them?:guitar: I am thinking about taking my shelf out and let the plants grow to their potential. And I don't know what the strain is, it's just some badseed  Ill try to get some more pics up asap!

Also, I am waiting to transplant into 3 gallon pots because i just want to transplant the females..is this a bad idea?


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 3, 2007)

When do you guys think i should switch to 12/12????!!!:headbang:


----------



## BushyKush420 (Mar 3, 2007)

u know.. i cant tell u when, its really up to u and how tall or big u want them to get mine are near the 1 1/2 month mark, not to sure im not a good tracker of the days i never got the calender i needed... but mine are nearly the same size as yours maybe a lil bigger but im gonna wait anota 2 weeks maybe depends if there is any growth spurts.. or what not.. 

the size you end veggin with and start to flower will at least somewhere around double in size... if im correct.. dont quote me... lol man this snow sux i got stuck in my driveway of 4 ft of snow .. i wish it was 4ft of dro buds... i would have smoked my way out... hahaha      :bong1:


----------



## theyorker (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey Big.  I'm switching mine to flower on Monday.  The plants will be 6 weeks old.  If you want to flower at the same time so we can compare notes start flowering Monday nite.  Later.


----------



## KADE (Mar 3, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> Hey Big. I'm switching mine to flower on Monday. The plants will be 6 weeks old. If you want to flower at the same time so we can compare notes start flowering Monday nite. Later.


 
I'm startin my flowering on sunday.. we got a bunch of ppl all at the same time.! noice!


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice guys, I think I am going to start flowering very very soon. Would you guys wait to transplant so i would just transplant females, or should i transplant them all into 3 gallon pots right now? And would a 50 cfm fan be enough for exhaust?

P.S. I know it's hard to estimate how much bud I can harvest, but if i have 4 or 5 females that start flowering at about 16 inches, how much do you think i would harvest?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## noodles (Mar 3, 2007)

I have the same questions as you. I think Im going to let mine determine sex then transplant the ones I need to from there. It would be less work and cost less than buying a lot of pots and then not even needing them. Good luck, no idea but I read on some sites that 3 to 4 ounces was an average for most indoor growing. I suppose it would also depend on the strain you are growing.

Later


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 3, 2007)

Could someone answer the 50 cfm fan questions? You think it is enough for exhaust with a 400 watt hps?


----------



## rampage (Mar 3, 2007)

my grow room is 28x36, i got 1 400 watt hps, 1 100 watt regular bulb, 44 plants, all different ages, from 2 1/2 weeks and under, and my highest plant is 10 inches, the rest folowing right under, hps light would benefit u greatly by the looks of things,  just a thought.....


----------



## rampage (Mar 3, 2007)

also my pots r half the size of yours, i'm using 2 liter soda bottles and gallon milk jugs!!!


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 4, 2007)

Can anyone answer the fan question? anyone have some cheap solutions if that fan won't work?
(50 cfm for a 400 watt hps?)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2007)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> Could someone answer the 50 cfm fan questions? You think it is enough for exhaust with a 400 watt hps?


*Not sure if that's enough to keep a 400 watt HPS cool in a room. I would hook it up and see what the temps are like. If they are to hot which more than likely they will be i would try and get one of these.  http://cgi.ebay.com/6-inch-INLINE-FAN-AIR-COOLED-GROW-LIGHT-REFLECTOR-6_W0QQitemZ7741712903QQihZ018QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem*


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 4, 2007)

:headbang: Well...as of tomorrow morning at 9 o clock, ill be switching the plants over to 12/12. Hopefully Ill get some nice lookin ladies here pretty soon. Ill post some pics as soon as possible!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 4, 2007)

I would suggest getting those plants into some 3 gallon grow bags.... when the flip happens, the plants will slow above soil growth for a couple days before the stretch begins. During this time they focus on below ground growth. 

Throughout flower not only does the mass above ground triple in size, the root mass tends to grow very large also, especially if grown from seed.

Getting those plants into a larger container now is going to prevent root binding and growth stunting due to it. The benefits will be immediate and will give the plants plenty of room to stretch their legs during the STRETCH.


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 4, 2007)

So do you think transplanting when they show their sex is a bad idea?:guitar:


----------



## theyorker (Mar 5, 2007)

bigweedo said:
			
		

> Would you guys wait to transplant so i would just transplant females, or should i transplant them all into 3 gallon pots right now? And would a 50 cfm fan be enough for exhaust?
> 
> P.S. I know it's hard to estimate how much bud I can harvest, but if i have 4 or 5 females that start flowering at about 16 inches, how much do you think i would harvest?


 
Hey Big.  IMO you should transplant today.  Get em in the bigger pots before you switch to 12/12.  Put them in good soil like Fox Farms and then water them real good with full strenght veg nutes.  Then switch to 12/12 lighting in 5 - 7 days.  If you are using MG, then don't worry about nutes.  IMO you should transplant now before flowering.  

When you turn that HID lamp on, the temps are going to SOAR in your closet.  IMHO, you need ALOT more then 50 cfm to keep your space cool.  As for the "how", I'm not there dude.  You need a constant source of fresh air and a strong exhaust of the hot spent air.  You can google search "exhaust fan" and you will get many options to choose from.  Take the cubic feet of your space and multiply by 6.  IMO, that is the minimum CFM number you should be looking for.  Also, good ventilation will be very helpful later on with odor control.

As far as harvest, it is up to you.  I've heard people get grams from a plant and I've heard other people get ounces per plant.  Depends on way to many variables to be able to accurately "predict" anything.  



			
				KADE said:
			
		

> I'm startin my flowering on sunday.. we got a bunch of ppl all at the same time.! noice!


 
Well Kade, I think I am going to hold up a few more days, but I'll be within a week of you.  I've got to get subscribed to your thread.  

Later all.


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 6, 2007)

So I transplanted the ladies into three gallon pots yesterday, and I am thinking I am going to run 18/6 for a couple more days then switch them over to 12/12/. For some reason this 50 cfm fan is the champ! I went to homedepot and bought some 3 inch ducting and have my closet door cracked just enough for the ducting to come out and it is a nice 78 degrees in there  Hopefully these ladies will start growing like mad and bring me some nice buds :baby:


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 6, 2007)

Remember during flower leaving the door cracked is not going the be a good thing  if it lets light in..  just watch it and come up with something better soon..


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 6, 2007)

I bought some black sheeting that pretty much takes up all the light that is coming out and prevents light from coming in. I plan on 12/12 in the morning until it gets dark. What are the main characteristics of the light being too close? Ive noticed two of the nine plants have plants that look a little wilted on the tips at the bottom of the plant. Is this signs that nute burn is coming or is it from the light, or is it the leaves aren't getting enough light (since they are at the bottom?).


----------



## Dada (Mar 6, 2007)

Can't tell for sure -- pics would help. It probably isn't from your light, though. Usually the top of the plant will show signs of burning before lower leaves because they are closer to the light.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 6, 2007)

as long as the plants are healthy and the leaf death isn't traumatic or progressing quickly. 

A little leaf death at the bottems of the plants is normal. .. a little mind you..


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 6, 2007)

Could this be from the nutrients getting on the leaves? I was watering yesterday and i might have gotten some on there. Could it be humidity problems?
Here are the pics!:guitar:


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone know what this problem could be?


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 7, 2007)

Anyone think it is a phosphorus  def.?


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 8, 2007)

I´m not an expert, but I know that if your leaves are curling down it is a fertilizer problem.  If your leaves curl up then it is a humidity problem.  However, is this happening on all the leaves or only the bottom ones.  It is normal for the bottom leaves to dry up and fall off but not for the upper ones. I would say it is from over fertilizing (if all leaves are curling), I would check the ph, and flush or give em a light dose of nutes and see how the react.  Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## noodles (Mar 8, 2007)

It looks like you got nutes on your leaves. I had the same problem looked identical to yours. Its definetly from nutes.

Later


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey Guys,
Sorry it has taken me so long to post some new stuff. Update: switched my plants over to 12/12 on the 10th. Everything is looking pretty nice, the plants tend to be from 18-24 inches. Issues: I don't know if there is some bug damage, heat damage or nute damage, so i attached some pics. Please help me out if you can! :joint4:


----------



## bigweedo (Mar 12, 2007)

Could someone help me out? PLEASE!
Thxeace:


----------

